
We need a word for the feeling of happiness and jealousy Facebook creates - bilifuduo
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2016/08/30/freudenschade_frenvy_we_need_a_word_for_the_feeling_of_happiness_and_jealousy.html
======
airbreather
Sehnsucht

This is a word that describes a complex set of emotions. It comes from sehnen,
which means “to yearn or long for,” and Sucht, an obsession, craving or
addiction.

Literally, it would mean something like “an obsessive yearning” for something,
but that doesn’t quite capture it. It could be used to describe an
inconsolable yearning for happiness and the unattainable. It could illustrate
that you’re intensely missing something or someone. It may also express a
longing for a far-off place.

Either way, it’s a pretty profound emotion to be boiled down into just two
syllables.

